# Wie ist Diablo 3 spielerisch aufgebaut?



## Bramda (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab noch nie nen diablo teil gespielt und hab somit keine ahnung was da wirklich dahinter steckt.
Nun würde mich aber das spiel interesiern hab auch schon videos angesehn von der beta und finde es echt interesant.

Nun lese ich aber immer wieder das es in dem spiel viel um sammeln geht also ausrüstung verbessern usw.
Aber wie hab ich mir das auf langfristige art und weise vorzustellen?

Spiel ich das spiel durch und nach sagen wir mal 20 stunden spielen muss ich von vorn beginnen oder gehts dann irgent wie weiter?

Und wenn man neu beginnt beginnt man dann die story von vorne nur mit nem sagen wir mal lvl 50 chara und guter ausrüstung und die gegner sind dann stärker?
Oder spielt man wieder mit lvl 1 durch.

danke schon mal für die infos.
MFG
bramda


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

du bist etwa 30 wenn du auf normal durch bist, für 60 musst du es dann noch auf alptraum und hölle durchspielen

wir haben mit organisierter runde 12h für den normal durchlauf gebraucht
dann wiederholt es sich, also story, aber items gibts neue, runen gibts neue, lvl gibts neue bis man hölel durchhat


----------



## Bramda (15. Mai 2012)

ah ok danke aber das ma nes noch mal auf normal durchspiel geht nich und neue oder andere items abzubekommen oder würde das nichts bringen. weil ich wie ich es verstanden habe droppen die ja zufällig.

Edit: Ach ja noch eine frage muss man zum spielen immer ans internet angeschlossen sein? oder kann man solo auch mal ohne internet spielen auf lapi z.b


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (15. Mai 2012)

Solo ja, brauchst aber trotzdem Internet


----------



## Bramda (16. Mai 2012)

na super wieder so ein shit mit dem online zwang na dann wars das wohl mit diablo 3 für mich. 
Find das so assi das jedes 2 game diesen zwang hat der eh nix bringt. ich kauf ein spiel zum spielen wan ich und wo ich will und net um auf wartungs zeiten zu achten und daruf das ich immer internet hab.

Aber des do trotz danke für die antworten.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

Bramda schrieb:


> ich kauf ein spiel zum spielen wan ich und wo ich will


Nun, das kannst Du doch trotzdem tun. Zum Kauf benötigst Du kein Internet, nur zum spielen. Und zum Rest der Texte: Ich hoffe einfach mal dass Du vom Smartphone aus schreibst.


----------



## Mikehoof (16. Mai 2012)

So dann mal so in den Raum die Frage wie man dieses Spiel bzw. den Vorgänger so lange spielen konnte? Ich habe weder D1 noch D2 gespielt. Also ich spiele auf normal durch dann die beiden nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrade und dann habe ich die Möglichkeit das noch mit anderen Klassen zu machen richtig? Mit der gleichen Klasse macht es also wenig Sinn nach beenden des letzten Schwierigkeitsgrades weiter zu spielen oder übersehe ich was?

Ich lese oft das Spieler jahrelang die Vorgänger spielten? Itemverbesserung oder wo ist die Motivation zum weiter zocken? Mal abgesehen von Erweiterungen die im laufe der Zeit sicher kommen werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

für die, die das über jahre zocken, geht es nur um die itemjagd. sie wollen einfach das beste set und die besten legendaries haben


----------



## baum2go (16. Mai 2012)

Es gibt mehr:

Inferno Modus im Koop durchspielen, dafür sammelst du quasi dein Equipzeugs.
Pvp-Patch, dafür sammelst du mittelfristig auch schon ordentlich Items.

Nicht nur sinnlos durchspielen und Ende.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Mai 2012)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hab noch nie nen diablo teil gespielt und hab somit keine ahnung was da wirklich dahinter steckt.[/font]



Dann kannst du wohl nicht sonderlich viel falsch machen.
Ich würde alllerdings keine 55 bis 60 Eier dafür raushauen.
Sieh dich besser nach einem guten Angebot um (40-45 maximal).

Edit:
Latenter Fall von "Angabe nicht gelesen" 
Verzeihung

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nun lese ich aber immer wieder das es in dem spiel viel um sammeln geht also ausrüstung verbessern usw.[/font]


Im Prinzip geht es darum die härtesten Gegner auf den härtesten Schwierigkeitsgraden mit den härtesten Rüstungen zu schlagen. Das mag für den einen spannend sein. Für den anderen weniger.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Spiel ich das spiel durch und nach sagen wir mal 20 stunden spielen muss ich von vorn beginnen oder gehts dann irgent wie weiter?


[/font]

Es geht in einem härteren Schwierigkeitsgrad weiter (wenn du möchtest). Es ist allerdings anzunehmen, dass Blizzard wohl auch mal ein Add On rausbringen wird, welches die Story erweitert.




> Und wenn man neu beginnt beginnt man dann die story von vorne nur mit nem sagen wir mal lvl 50 chara und guter ausrüstung und die gegner sind dann stärker? Oder spielt man wieder mit lvl 1 durch.


 Du spielst mit demselben Charakter mit dem du das Spiel beendet hast.
Nur sind die Gegner härter.


----------



## JonnyBee (16. Mai 2012)

je höher die Schwierigkeit um so besser die Items. Ich finde das mit dem Online Zwang sehr verständlich. Ist halt der beste Weg Raubkopierer entgegen zu wirken. Wenn man Spiele in hoher Qualität erwartet, muss man halt damit Leben. Programmieren kostet halt viel Geld ,um so länger um so mehr. Wenn du ein Produkt baust und es wird gnadenlos kopiert und deine ganze Arbeit war für die Katz, würdest du genau so denken. Heut zu Tage geht alles übers Netz ab warum sollte es bei Games nicht so sein. Ich kenne keinen PC Zocker der kein Internet hat


----------



## myxir21 (16. Mai 2012)

Onlinezwang sollte heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein.


Es hilft vor allem auch gegen Cheater und Exploiter. Gerade wenn man ein Echtgeld-AH hat, ist das relevant.


Wartungsarbeiten sollte es nicht viele geben. D3 ist kein MMORPG welches konstant gepflegt wird (oder sollte wie in SWTOR.....). Auch Contentpatches sind eher nicht zu erwarten. Darum wird sich die Wartung wohl in Grenzen halten.


----------

